# The first ever cartoon adaptation of "The Hobbit"



## Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

And I mean the 12-minute "animated" short from sometime in the 1960s.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UBnVL1Y2src

Slag the Dragon?

Bizarre.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha, that was great! Thanks for the link.

Torin Oakenshield, now general of the Dale garrison


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 16, 2012)

I need to find some background on this video. It is just so bizarre. . . and really cheaply made.


----------



## Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.tor.com/blogs/2012/01/the-strange-story-of-first-long-lost-hobbit-animated-short-film

..explains it all.


----------



## Sulimo (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow that was extreme!! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy Moly! And I thought Peter Jackson's movie had inaccuracies!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 14, 2013)

I just wish that at some point the narrator had said, "The animator suffered a fatal heart attack and the cartoon peril was no more."


----------

